# Gom player and wmv files problem



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi.

Running Gom player 2,1,28,5039, some of wmv files (not all) played but got incorrect video (see screenshot attached).

Please help --- Thanks.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Sounds like the WMV files are corrupted in some way. I find converting them with Any Video Converter to avi or the like, normally sorts the problem. If not, try playing the video's in VLC Media Player.

Hope this helps!


----------

